# Found a new site.....



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I found a new dealer while browsing ebay. I don't know how reliable he is, and would rather order from george or pedro but i noticed this guy is in Canada, so maybe some of the canadian members would like to check it out.

*EDIT*

We appreciate the heads up and info for your fellow members. But link directs to a non-sponsored site/distributor.

RZ


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

His prices seem rather..... steep.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

EDIT- is that necroxeon's site?

(i think it is)


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I think if he is out of Canada it is?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

yes he is outta canada and i believe that is his site. there prices do seem steep ($75CDN for a compressus!), and he doeznt have much of a selection, but everybody has to start somewere and if he doez well we could see this in the sponsers in some time


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

WTF?!?!
18" rhom for $2000


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

STIFFY said:


> WTF?!?!
> 18" rhom for $2000
> 
> 
> ...


is that cheap???


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

www.aquaticexotics is a nice site too


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

kove32 said:


> His prices seem rather..... steep.
> [snapback]1031679[/snapback]​


Edited Out -- JP


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Wow alot of edits today.:laugh:


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

waspride said:


> Wow alot of edits today.:laugh:
> [snapback]1032939[/snapback]​


lol everyother post is edited

EDIT:







sorry i couldnt resist pressing the edit button


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

His prices are in canadian dollars don't forget..... And in the USA EVERYTHING is cheaper compared to Canada so his prices are ok


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

That makes sense!


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

yeha u yankies are so lucky, can soemone pls email me the site since it got edit. thanx







[email protected]


----------

